# Facebook Group for SE Exam (Buildings)



## PowerStroke79_PE (Dec 29, 2020)

If anyone is interested, I have made a Facebook Group for posting questions and discussing the SE Exam. If you would like to join please post your email, here or in messages, and I will request anyone who would like to join. I had purchased the AEI Lateral (Buildings) course a year ago, but did not take the exam due to Covid. I am projecting taking the Lateral Buildings exam in April 2021. I do not have access to the course anymore but will solely be studying from their binder. 

I realize it may prove difficult for everyone to coordinate with exam preparation if some are not taking the course, but anything regarding SE exam can be discussed. I myself have started studying the Wind Chapter while AEI introduces the Seismic Chapter first. I believe official start date for AEI SE course is January 9th 2021.


----------



## Reed D (Feb 8, 2021)

I am interested. [email protected]


----------



## Maria Arguelles (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm interested! [email protected]


----------



## bonniferous (Mar 2, 2021)

I'll be taking the exam in October but I'd love to be involved! [email protected]


----------



## ZEZO4 (Mar 3, 2021)

PowerStroke79_PE said:


> If anyone is interested, I have made a Facebook Group for posting questions and discussing the SE Exam. If you would like to join please post your email, here or in messages, and I will request anyone who would like to join. I had purchased the AEI Lateral (Buildings) course a year ago, but did not take the exam due to Covid. I am projecting taking the Lateral Buildings exam in April 2021. I do not have access to the course anymore but will solely be studying from their binder.
> 
> I realize it may prove difficult for everyone to coordinate with exam preparation if some are not taking the course, but anything regarding SE exam can be discussed. I myself have started studying the Wind Chapter while AEI introduces the Seismic Chapter first. I believe official start date for AEI SE course is January 9th 2021.


I'm interested, [email protected]


----------



## Manufacturingman (Mar 12, 2021)

PowerStroke79_PE said:


> If anyone is interested, I have made a Facebook Group for posting questions and discussing the SE Exam. If you would like to join please post your email, here or in messages, and I will request anyone who would like to join. I had purchased the AEI Lateral (Buildings) course a year ago, but did not take the exam due to Covid. I am projecting taking the Lateral Buildings exam in April 2021. I do not have access to the course anymore but will solely be studying from their binder.
> 
> I realize it may prove difficult for everyone to coordinate with exam preparation if some are not taking the course, but anything regarding SE exam can be discussed. I myself have started studying the Wind Chapter while AEI introduces the Seismic Chapter first. I believe official start date for AEI SE course is January 9th 2021.


[email protected]


----------



## mketabdar (Apr 6, 2021)

[email protected]


----------



## BEHZADr (Apr 23, 2021)

PowerStroke79_PE said:


> If anyone is interested, I have made a Facebook Group for posting questions and discussing the SE Exam. If you would like to join please post your email, here or in messages, and I will request anyone who would like to join. I had purchased the AEI Lateral (Buildings) course a year ago, but did not take the exam due to Covid. I am projecting taking the Lateral Buildings exam in April 2021. I do not have access to the course anymore but will solely be studying from their binder.
> 
> I realize it may prove difficult for everyone to coordinate with exam preparation if some are not taking the course, but anything regarding SE exam can be discussed. I myself have started studying the Wind Chapter while AEI introduces the Seismic Chapter first. I believe official start date for AEI SE course is January 9th 2021.


[email protected]


----------



## Manufacturingman (Apr 24, 2021)

Never did see this FB group...


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Apr 28, 2021)

Manufacturingman said:


> Never did see this FB group...


I couldn't add new people to it for some reason. I used to be able to add by email, and now is states only friends. I'm looking to see if I can set up a group somewhere. I will be taking the SE in October.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 28, 2021)

We had a pretty active group on discord this last session. We also had a google group- they both had benefits and weaknesses.


----------



## Reed D (May 7, 2021)

Does anyone know how many problems you need to solve in the morning and the afternoon to pass the SE exam?


----------



## thedaywa1ker (May 7, 2021)

Reed D said:


> Does anyone know how many problems you need to solve in the morning and the afternoon to pass the SE exam?


You need to solve all of them









How many you need correct, however, is a can of worms

You need A/A/IR/IR in the afternoon (a single Unacceptable will fail you) and you need somewhere between 24 and 28 correct in the AM


----------



## Reed D (May 8, 2021)

thedaywa1ker said:


> You need to solve all of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does IR mean?


----------



## Engineerbabu (May 8, 2021)

Improvements Required


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (May 9, 2021)

I always thought you needed A/A/A/A


----------



## Gen (May 10, 2021)

I am interested [email protected]


----------



## Br_Engr (May 10, 2021)

Reed D said:


> Does anyone know how many problems you need to solve in the morning and the afternoon to pass the SE exam?


All of them.


----------



## dawg2k00l (May 11, 2021)

I'm interested. [email protected]


----------



## Reed D (May 16, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> We had a pretty active group on discord this last session. We also had a google group- they both had benefits and weaknesses.


Mr. vhab49 - how do I start a new thread? Does anyone know?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 16, 2021)

Not Mr, but I'll let it slide. 
A new thread here, or at Discord?


----------



## Shafiullah (May 17, 2021)

PowerStroke79_PE said:


> If anyone is interested, I have made a Facebook Group for posting questions and discussing the SE Exam. If you would like to join please post your email, here or in messages, and I will request anyone who would like to join. I had purchased the AEI Lateral (Buildings) course a year ago, but did not take the exam due to Covid. I am projecting taking the Lateral Buildings exam in April 2021. I do not have access to the course anymore but will solely be studying from their binder.
> 
> I realize it may prove difficult for everyone to coordinate with exam preparation if some are not taking the course, but anything regarding SE exam can be discussed. I myself have started studying the Wind Chapter while AEI introduces the Seismic Chapter first. I believe official start date for AEI SE course is January 9th 2021.


interested. [email protected]


----------



## wula38 (Jun 1, 2021)

PowerStroke79_PE said:


> If anyone is interested, I have made a Facebook Group for posting questions and discussing the SE Exam. If you would like to join please post your email, here or in messages, and I will request anyone who would like to join. I had purchased the AEI Lateral (Buildings) course a year ago, but did not take the exam due to Covid. I am projecting taking the Lateral Buildings exam in April 2021. I do not have access to the course anymore but will solely be studying from their binder.
> 
> I realize it may prove difficult for everyone to coordinate with exam preparation if some are not taking the course, but anything regarding SE exam can be discussed. I myself have started studying the Wind Chapter while AEI introduces the Seismic Chapter first. I believe official start date for AEI SE course is January 9th 2021.


I am interested! [email protected] Thanks a lot!


----------



## Abdullah kausar (Jun 1, 2021)

I am interested.Email is:[email protected]


----------



## EngL (Jun 3, 2021)

PowerStroke79_PE said:


> If anyone is interested, I have made a Facebook Group for posting questions and discussing the SE Exam. If you would like to join please post your email, here or in messages, and I will request anyone who would like to join. I had purchased the AEI Lateral (Buildings) course a year ago, but did not take the exam due to Covid. I am projecting taking the Lateral Buildings exam in April 2021. I do not have access to the course anymore but will solely be studying from their binder.
> 
> I realize it may prove difficult for everyone to coordinate with exam preparation if some are not taking the course, but anything regarding SE exam can be discussed. I myself have started studying the Wind Chapter while AEI introduces the Seismic Chapter first. I believe official start date for AEI SE course is January 9th 2021.


Interested. [email protected]


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 3, 2021)

The person who set this up did it for the April exam. Might not be planning to run this anymore.


----------



## PE-CA-rys (Jun 3, 2021)

We should rather create a discord channel, just a thought


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Jun 5, 2021)

Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg





Ive set up a group in discord. Hope everyone can come on.


----------



## twowayslab (Jun 5, 2021)

EngL said:


> Interested. [email protected]


Your email didnt work. FYI.


----------



## aman (Jun 16, 2021)

i am interested [email protected]
Discord link is not working


----------



## Manufacturingman (Jun 22, 2021)

I created a FB group here:








Structural Engineering Exam Study Group | Facebook


This is a study group for the Structural Engineering Exam offered through NCEES. This is intended to be a place where examinees can post questions, lessons learned, CODE questions, etc. While it is...




www.facebook.com


----------



## mcg7996 (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm interested. [email protected]


----------



## Stewie (Jul 12, 2021)

Anyone please make a FB group for SE (Bridge)?


----------



## Manufacturingman (Jul 13, 2021)

Stewie said:


> Anyone please make a FB group for SE (Bridge)?


You're welcome to join the SE group on FB I posted above. We'll be discussing bridge problems for sure.


----------



## godspell (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm interested. [email protected]


----------



## godspell (Oct 27, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> We had a pretty active group on discord this last session. We also had a google group- they both had benefits and weaknesses.


What is google group? could you please add me: [email protected]


----------



## cherubys (Oct 28, 2021)

Shafiullah said:


> interested. [email protected]


I am interested. Please add me. My email address is [email protected].


----------

